
Homo naledi was chipping its teeth amazingly often - diodorus
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/fossils/naledi/naledi-dental-chipping-towle-2017.html
======
keenerd
I guess it is my turn to be _that guy._

None of those graphs should be line graphs. There is no continuous X variable.

~~~
pjvandehaar
I agree that a stacked bar graph would be nice, since the focus is on the per-
species total across all 8 tooth types.

Could you explain why a line graph is bad for a discrete but ordered variable,
like [Molars - Premolars - Canines - Incisors]?

~~~
benchaney
In this case a line graph is bad because the line doesn't mean anything. It
implies an extrapolation that doesn't actually exist.

